# Green water algae won't go away



## eminor (5 Feb 2021)

Hello, a month ago, I started to see a white veil, as time went by, a green tint was added, after a while I couldn't see anything anymore. I had a very strong light >50 lumens per liter, I finally reduced the light by more than half, I reduced the fertilization (tnc complete), the co2 is still around 25-30 ppm. I reduced the lighting time from 8 to 5 hours, change 90% of the water, nothing to do, the algae are still present. So I have in mind to make a blackout but I don't know if it's efficient on this algae, I'm afraid to lose my plants, how to proceed to avoid too much damage? thx


----------



## not called Bob (5 Feb 2021)

Wow, I'd either run a tmc aquarium UV unit till it clears or possibly a restart, 
If your still feeding the plants either with tap water or from ferts, then they will continue to reproduce. 

Only had a tank do this once and I went with UV. Funnily enough people often struggle to grow green water, just look at the hair pullinh posts by people culturing daphnia.


----------



## GHNelson (5 Feb 2021)

Hi 
You could try a blackout!
What plants do you have in the aquarium?


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Feb 2021)

Blackout may be a temporary fix you need to force the bacteria bloom that is the nucleation point for algae growth to grow elsewhere other than in the water column. Long term remedial and preventative treatment without altering the water chemistry via shoving in additives would be done the quick way or the slow way, quick way is UV, slowish way Culture Daphnia (or it’s a No way option if there’s fish in the tank), a healthy supply of micro fauna can eat its way through an algae bloom quite quickly though.

Blackout is the cheapest option, it’s worth a try first at least, not sure it’ll deal with the overabundant bacteria in the water column though so you may be back to square one quite quickly. Price goes up depending on how satisfied with the results of the remediation therapy you want to be.

Obviously getting to the bottom of why you have an excess bacteria bloom is key, something is feeding it, constant levels of Ammonia? Have you tested for Ammonia?


----------



## noodlesuk (5 Feb 2021)

If all natural routes fail, Some users have reported good results with an additive, Clarity, might work?






						Seachem - Clarity
					






					www.seachem.com
				












						FAQ: Will Seachem Clarity® clear up algae blooms?
					

Yes, Clarity® will clear all types of clouding.




					seachem.zendesk.com


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> Blackout may be a temporary fix you need to force the bacteria bloom that is the nucleation point for algae growth to grow elsewhere other than in the water column. Long term remedial and preventative treatment without altering the water chemistry via shoving in additives would be done the quick way or the slow way, quick way is UV, slowish way Culture Daphnia (or it’s a No way option if there’s fish in the tank), a healthy supply of micro fauna can eat its way through an algae bloom quite quickly though.
> 
> Blackout is the cheapest option, it’s worth a try first at least, not sure it’ll deal with the overabundant bacteria in the water column though so you may be back to square one quite quickly. Price goes up depending on how satisfied with the results of the remediation therapy you want to be.
> 
> Obviously getting to the bottom of why you have an excess bacteria bloom is key, something is feeding it, constant levels of Ammonia? Have you tested for Ammonia?


thx, i don't have ammonia test :/

I think my filter is way to small and slow, 200liters/hours for a 54 liters/15 gallons aquarium, but i used the same filter in the same tank just before without any algae issue and way less maintenance, I thought too much ferts was the cause of it but I read that it's not true. The only thing that i haven't tried is to stop the CO2. It also can't be overpopulation because i only have 2 small fish and some red cherry shrimps, neither overfeeding, because i use tweezers to feed and i only feed once every 3 days :/

when I want to plant I use tweezers and push it to the bottom of the tank where the aquabasis plus soil is located, is it possible that fertilizer is released and that is the cause?

Fertilizer : tnc complete

Water parameter :

Ph : 7
NO2 : 0
NO3 : 19 mg/l
GH : 17
KH : 12


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> You could try a blackout!
> What plants do you have in the aquarium?


hi, i changed 50% at least of the water and i just started a blackout, will try 4-5 days, is it ok ? thx

-pogostenon erectus  
-rotala rotundifolia 
-rotala walichii 
-heteranthera zosterifolia 
-tuberculata myriophyllum 
-sagittaria subulata 
-ludwiga super red mini  
-leucocephala hydrocotyle 
-cabomba 
-eleocharis sp mini
-umbrosum micranthemoides


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

not called Bob said:


> Wow, I'd either run a tmc aquarium UV unit till it clears or possibly a restart,
> If your still feeding the plants either with tap water or from ferts, then they will continue to reproduce.
> 
> Only had a tank do this once and I went with UV. Funnily enough people often struggle to grow green water, just look at the hair pullinh posts by people culturing daphnia.


Damn, the funny thing is that it seems that green water make my fish really happy and i don't have to clean the filter often, green water seems to be the filter


----------



## Jaseon (6 Feb 2021)

eminor said:


> Water parameter :
> 
> Ph : 7
> NO2 : 0
> ...


You know those parameters but dont have a test for ammonia? Its nothing to do with the problem you have, and not having a dig, but surprised you don't know what your ammonia levels are.


----------



## alto (6 Feb 2021)

There are quite few Green Water threads on ukaps (though I couldn’t find the one I was looking for of course)









						Green water !
					

Hello  240 l tank heavily planted amm 0, nitrire 0, nitrate 80 ppm!, git sone green spot algae herecand there not to worry but now the water is starting to turn green, inline co2 comes on hour befire lights and hour before they go out, lights on for 8 hours fluval plant 3.0 have good circulation...



					www.ukaps.org
				




This one because I like Darrel’s picture so much Cloudiness/Green Water

A pond version just because Does green water matter if you don't keep fish?






						Cant clean up green water
					

Hello there, im hoping some one can help me. About a month ago my tank was very overgrown, i stripped out loads of plants, stired up the sand and replaced all of the media in my filter. After a week the water became cloudy so I did the usual large water change but this did not clear the water...



					www.ukaps.org
				









						Combating Green Water
					

Hey guys, do over the past 2 weeks or so I've had a problem with green water. Tank setup So set up consists of: 4x2x2 105g Tank 2 large canister filters (1400 and 2000 lph) 2 x Philips 865 39w T5HO  2 X Osram 840 24w T5HO both 8 hour photoperiod Dose EI starter kit from Aquarium Plant foods uk...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

Jaceree said:


> You know those parameters but dont have a test for ammonia? Its nothing to do with the problem you have, and not having a dig, but surprised you don't know what your ammonia levels are.



It's been a week since is know that ammonia is the best food for algae, you learn every day, I tough that nitrates and phosphates was the cause, i was wrong and now i know =)


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> There are quite few Green Water threads on ukaps (though I couldn’t find the one I was looking for of course)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i'm pretty certain that the combo of high light and planting are the cause of it, the ammonia spike come from that, if the blackout doesn't work i'll try daphnia, i only have two fish, does red cherry shrimps eat them ? thx


----------



## GHNelson (6 Feb 2021)

Hi
You can try using a micron filter pad!
Won't get to the route cause but it may filter the green algae out.
hoggie


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


eminor said:


> I had a very strong light >50 lumens per liter,


I'd try some floating plants, they aren't CO2 limited and should help reduce the "green water". Have a look at <"The scientific ....."> and linked threads.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Feb 2021)

And I'd chuck a load of cheap stems in. Or just add more plants anyway; planting looks to be a bit sparse.


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> And I'd chuck a load of cheap stems in. Or just add more plants anyway; planting looks to be a bit sparse.


i'll upgrade the filter and add more plant for sure =)


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2021)

eminor said:


> I had a very strong light >50 lumens per liter, I finally reduced the light by more than half, I reduced the fertilization (tnc complete), the co2 is still around 25-30 ppm. I reduced the lighting time from 8 to 5 hours, change 90% of the water, nothing to do, the algae are still present. So I have in mind to make a blackout but I don't know if it's efficient on this algae, I'm afraid to lose my plants, how to proceed to avoid too much damage?


Hello,
        The most efficient way to cure green water algae (GWA) is to use UV. I have no idea how to convert your lumens per watt, but lumens don't really tell us a whole lot in terms of PAR (which is what plants see) unless we have access to a conversion chart for that particular lamp. Generally, excessive lighting is responsible for GWA blooms.

When selecting a UV be careful regarding the wattage and flow rate through the lamp as the dwell time vs power of the lamp determines it's effectiveness.

I advise against wasting time and resources with any test kits as they will not tell you anything you do not already know.

Cheers,


----------



## RIP22295 (6 Feb 2021)

May I ask what micro fauna above is, is it sarcastic wording for algae or just a smaller type of plant?


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> The most efficient way to cure green water algae (GWA) is to use UV. I have no idea how to convert your lumens per watt, but lumens don't really tell us a whole lot in terms of PAR (which is what plants see) unless we have access to a conversion chart for that particular lamp. Generally, excessive lighting is responsible for GWA blooms.
> 
> When selecting a UV be careful regarding the wattage and flow rate through the lamp as the dwell time vs power of the lamp determines it's effectiveness.
> ...


Thx, at this point i doubt there is a way to beat that algae without UV-C, the tank is in blackout since 24 hours, i'll wait 2-3 more days, if nothing change i'll get uv


----------



## eminor (6 Feb 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> May I ask what micro fauna above is, is it sarcastic wording for algae or just a smaller type of plant?


sorry, i don't understand


----------



## RIP22295 (6 Feb 2021)

It’s mentioned above
 a healthy supply of micro fauna can eat its way through an algae bloom quite quickly though


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Feb 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> It’s mentioned above
> a healthy supply of micro fauna can eat its way through an algae bloom quite quickly though



Presumably the poster is referring to daphnia, an excellent live food. Typical way of growing and maintaining daphnia is to feed them green water algae.

Cheers,


----------



## RIP22295 (6 Feb 2021)

Thanks ceg, maybe that will help me as well.....hmmmmmm


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2021)

Err...I don't think you want to trigger GWA in your tank just so you can grow daphnia. That's a bit of cart before the horse...
Maybe try that outside in a barrel - in the summer...

Cheers,


----------



## Simon Cole (7 Feb 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> nucleation point for algae


Good point. Flocculation is a physical process that is usually caused by a polymer. I expect that these processes might even be engineered by algae to ensure that they remain in suspension. 


ceg4048 said:


> The most efficient way to cure green water algae (GWA) is to use UV.


Agree. There are lots of other options, but this would be my first choice.


----------



## not called Bob (7 Feb 2021)

Simon Cole said:


> Good point. Flocculation is a physical process that is usually caused by a polymer. I expect that these processes might even be engineered by algae to ensure that they remain in suspension.
> 
> Agree. There are lots of other options, but this would be my first choice.


I always thought they had a family high lipid content and this was the buoyancy that keeps them in suspension, could easily be wrong though.


----------



## Simon Cole (7 Feb 2021)

@not called Bob  That is a good point. There are quite a few variables on the table for what causes algae to float, but would guess that lipids are denser than water, so I might be tempted to assume that they have air sacks (for regulation) and folds in their membrane that hold air bubbles. Also, I could conceive that they have life cycle stages that are not entirely free-floating. But given that blooms are attributed to soils and nutrients (which can be suspended solids too) I would assume that is why protein skimmers also work in some instances.


----------



## alto (7 Feb 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> It’s mentioned above
> a healthy supply of micro fauna can eat its way through an algae bloom quite quickly though


I added thousands of live daphnia to my stunning “pea soup” green water aquarium - my first aquarium so I was quite willing to believe the very nice man at the shop who sold me 2 v.e.r.y large bags of daphnia (he’s actually an excellent fellow that breeds killifish and maintains various live foods)
My fish were v.e.r.y happy for a few days

My stunning “pea soup” also happily churned along

That’s when I tried the flocculating clarifier ... I did get a nice clear aquarium ... once I’d finished removing all the dead fish and shrimp and did a few water changes ... and the green water did not return that year
(Warning: very soft acidic water + floculating agents may result in rapid and severe pH drop, likely the oxygen levels also dropped but I could only measure pH etc)

Of course the following spring, it began all over again - but this time I went with the diatomaceous earth ultrafiltration method - a much happier experience for the fish and shrimp


----------



## eminor (9 Feb 2021)

Can an undersized filter be the cause of green water?

I finished the 4-5 day black out, the water was clear, i changed 50% of water, i started the co2 at 1bpm to reach 30 ppm, i put in complete tnc fertilizer. In the afternoon, the water started to turn green again, I have absolutely no idea where this problem comes from, I have no other algae.

Something is bothering me, for the actual aquarium, I took back the gravel from the old aquarium which is absolutely the same, similar filtration, I just added a nutritious soil aquabasis+ in the new one. There were dead fish, the day I took out the gravel, one fish was gone, he was dying, I probably mixed it in the gravel even though I didn't see it, is it possible that decomposition is the cause of that, it's been at least 8-10 weeks ? I'm probably going very far, but I'm trying to understand where this imbalance comes from.

thx


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Feb 2021)

eminor said:


> Can an undersized filter be the cause of green water?


Doubtful, very doubtful mate.


eminor said:


> I finished the 4-5 day black out, the water was clear, i changed 50% of water, i started the co2 at 1bpm to reach 30 ppm, i put in complete tnc fertilizer. In the afternoon, the water started to turn green again, I have absolutely no idea where this problem comes from, I have no other algae.


If there is only one specimen left in the tank, gravel, filter, walls of the tank hardscape, or plant it will multiply geometrically and infinitely, thank heavens....



eminor said:


> Something is bothering me, for the actual aquarium, I took back the gravel from the old aquarium which is absolutely the same, similar filtration, I just added a nutritious soil aquabasis+ in the new one. There were dead fish, the day I took out the gravel, one fish was gone, he was dying, I probably mixed it in the gravel even though I didn't see it, is it possible that decomposition is the cause of that, it's been at least 8-10 weeks ? I'm probably going very far, but I'm trying to understand where this imbalance comes from.


It's possible that contributed, yes, but I mean, people have fish die on them every day and they don't all get GWA.


eminor said:


> I had a very strong light >50 lumens per liter


This is most probable cause mate. No doubt.

Cheers,


----------



## alto (10 Feb 2021)

eminor said:


> I have absolutely no idea where this problem comes from,


Mine came in the tap water 

Have you spoken with local shops, other local aquarists?


----------



## eminor (10 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Mine came in the tap water
> 
> Have you spoken with local shops, other local aquarists?


I used RO water when green water came, i new use tap water, other have done it with same water without algae, so i don't think it was the water, i did 30-50% water change every week


----------



## eminor (10 Feb 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> Doubtful, very doubtful mate.
> 
> If there is only one specimen left in the tank, gravel, filter, walls of the tank hardscape, or plant it will multiply geometrically and infinitely, thank heavens....
> 
> ...


So only UV can solve this right ? because i change at least 30% of water everyday to reduce the green color :/


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Feb 2021)

eminor said:


> So only UV can solve this right ? because i change at least 30% of water everyday to reduce the green color :/


Well, I mean, water changes are always a good thing. The more the better, always. Of that we can be assured, but GWA is tenacious, so I'd prefer to say that UV is the _fastest and most efficient _way. You don't need to spend big bucks on a supercharged megatron UV by the way. We aren't trying to send them into orbit, we just want them to leave without a fuss. Check flea-bay or Amazon for best prices.

Cheers,


----------



## Zazuuuu (12 Feb 2021)

Fastest solution:- H2o2


----------



## eminor (19 Feb 2021)

Zazuuuu said:


> Fastest solution:- H2o2


I have a bottle of h2o2 it, how to use it ?

Also, does UV-A works on green water, i have a 9w lamp ? thx


----------

